
Ask HN: Resources for Interview Preparation? - sharadov
I have about 12 years experience as a Database Developer&#x2F;Administrator based in the Bay Area. Looking for a new gig and wanted to know what are the best resources for interview preparation? Focussed on Senior roles ( Architect&#x2F; Principal Engineer&#x2F;Manager ).
======
js2
Here's two similar recent "Ask HN" posts:

"Ask HN: How can I prepare for a coding interview in a week?" (2 months ago,
170 points, 102 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17755688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17755688)

"Ask HN: How do I prepare for an interview for AMZ/GOOG/APL/FB?" (9 months
ago, 113 points, 67 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16126132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16126132)

~~~
sharadov
Thanks, those are great resources.

------
sharadov
I am going to answer this question myself

Quora

[https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-prepare-for-Data-Engineer-
job...](https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-prepare-for-Data-Engineer-jobs-at-
Amazon-Google-Facebook-Quora) [https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-most-
popular-Data-enginee...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-the-most-popular-Data-
engineer-interview-questions)

Github

[https://github.com/sharadov/awesome-interview-
questions](https://github.com/sharadov/awesome-interview-questions)

[https://github.com/sharadov/interview](https://github.com/sharadov/interview)

Leetcode is great, makes sense to subscribe

[https://leetcode.com/articles/?category=database&search=](https://leetcode.com/articles/?category=database&search=)

------
__initbrian__
considering prepending the title with "Ask HN:"

~~~
dang
We've added it.

